# questions on french bulldog pregnancy



## babydreams (Nov 3, 2010)

I wanted to ask if anyone has had a french bulldog pregnant ? i heard the average for those breeds to be pregnant is 70 days is this true? i always thought 63


my question is if you had these breed be pregnant before did you ever go through a pregnancy where she only had a few pups and kept them up high in the ribs? my vet checked her at 45 days and said she felt nothing in the stomach but felt 2 or 3 things up high in the ribs that she thought were puppies she was 90% sure well the 1st day she mated was sept 2nd she was backing into him and then we left them all night and picked her up on the 3rd but they didnt want anything to do with each other that day

so if we go by the 1st day we brought her there and they were messing around today would be day 62 but our dog dosent look pregnant not really much bigger then before the only difference is her teats are big but no milk ive been doing the temp thing and its staying around 99.8 so no really drop there 

and shes still eating and drinking so i dont know if shes not pregnant or if she is and these types of dogs just going longer then the average 63 days....

our vet said when she shows signs of labor starting to bring her in for c section but would still like to know if this is normal


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi , i have french bulldogs as well, my girls have always gone at between 60 and 63 days and have always delivered naturally have you not had her scanned? this is the only sure way to know if she is actually pregnant and would be very advisable with this breed as if she was only carrying 1 or 2 puppies then you could be needing a c section my girls always look pregnant about a week after i have had them scanned but to be honest i only do it to rule out a singleton and i like to know when the have finnished whelping and a puppy is not left behind, but you do need a good scanner to do this( the vets are not very good but sheep scanners are more accurate and if i am in any doubt my scanner will come out and check there are no puppies left behind) your girl could be having a phantom?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

babydreams said:


> I wanted to ask if anyone has had a french bulldog pregnant ? i heard the average for those breeds to be pregnant is 70 days is this true? i always thought 63
> 
> my question is if you had these breed be pregnant before did you ever go through a pregnancy where she only had a few pups and kept them up high in the ribs? my vet checked her at 45 days and said she felt nothing in the stomach but felt 2 or 3 things up high in the ribs that she thought were puppies she was 90% sure well the 1st day she mated was sept 2nd she was backing into him and then we left them all night and picked her up on the 3rd but they didnt want anything to do with each other that day
> 
> ...


as Archi has suggested what about a scan? did your vet not suggest one?


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi all, hope your all well and good, 
I was looking for some advice my frenchie is 43-46 weeks pregnant yesterday I was in the bath and my towel fell down on the floor she started digging and then urinated on it? Is this a nesting behaviour or her just being a naughty piggy and what is the earliest she can whelp with a successful outcome? She's got 5 pups in there we saw them all on the scan he lady that scanned her out her due date 3 days earlier than we made it hence the 3 day difference, thanks for your help in advance


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

please reply on other thread.


----------

